# CA - Fremont/ Milpitas/ San Jose? Close around the Bay?



## missanxsoc (Nov 6, 2013)

Let's start a support group if you live around east/ south bay :tiptoe

We should start an online group chat and just talk/ leave messages whenever.


----------



## missanxsoc (Nov 6, 2013)

If anyone is from the area..post a reply!!! A support group is really needed


----------



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

*Yes*

Im up for it pm me?


----------



## Xiaoli (Mar 5, 2014)

It'd be nice if chat was back up.


----------

